# So frustrated



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the health practitioner a doctor or reg. nurse with extra schooling. If not a doctor you need to see an internist or gynecologist asap.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My lord, they let you hemorrhage in your country because you have no insurance????!!!! Geez Louise!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You should ask for a pelvic ultrasound. Can your parents help you out with this one? if you were my adult daughter, I would want you to see a REAL doctor now, not in 6 weeks.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Saddlebag, it's a community clinic, so it's kind of a "you see who you can get" type thing. I can't afford to go to a regular doctor or specialist. Not supporting two people on $8/hr with ~30 hours a week.

Wares, I'm losing anywhere from 1-2 cups of blood a day, not including clots (TMI, I know). Not sure if that's technically hemorrhaging or not, but it's definitely not normal.

Tiny, my parents are as bad off as I am. They are barely keeping themselves afloat as it is. I can't, in good conscience, ask them for help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I can't help you out with medical advice. Others have already done that, but I can help with your weight loss problems. In order to lose 1 pound a week (the maximum healthy amount of weight to lose per week) you need to eat 500 Calories less than you normally would eat per day (so if you consume, on average, 2600 Calories a day you would eat 2100 Calories per day). And keep exercising. Don't just walk, jog some. If you can't jog for some medical reason right now, work up to the jog. But keep walking.

Talk to a registered dietician about a more in depth weight loss program designed specifically for you. But what I said above about how to lose 1 pound a week is what they are going to tell you. It's the most basic weight loss plan.

I'm sorry you are having these problems, Draft.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

are you , by an chance, on the Pill?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Drafty, I have no idea what might be going on so I can't really offer any advice, but I will offer some hugs :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:.

I hope they can get you figured out quickly and get you fixed up. :hug:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tiny, I'm not on anything at all, birth control or otherwise. I was on Metformin for about three months, but I had to stop it when I lost my insurance because I couldn't afford it.

Tempest, I eat, on average, about 1200 calories per day. Some days less, some days more. I use MyFitnessPal to track what I eat. I can't jog. The impact on my knees, ankles and hips is too much. I had knee surgery a few years ago (tore my meniscus) and I fractured my ankle a couple of years ago and it didn't heal right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tempest said:


> Well, I can't help you out with medical advice. Others have already done that, but I can help with your weight loss problems.



Really?Don't you think that this all might be connected, if you have been following Draftys story I don't believe that she started eating Maccy D's morning noon and night to pack on the pound. I realize that you mean well, but truly if it was that simple there would be no weight issues. All us fatties know the simple equations, but for some, not many, but some there are underlying issues that make it so much more complicated.

Drafty sorry that you are having to put up with this, nothing drags you down quicker than bleeding like that. I hope that you can find a way of getting to the bottom of it and to start getting well.

Everytime I read a story like this I give thanks that I moved from the UK to Canada, it just sounds so third world that someone loses their job and suddenly they have no health cover.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I had the same problem, 7 weeks of heavy bleeding. They did an ultrasound and it was fibroids. They put me on the pill. It definitely helped but a few years later they told me I was too old to take the pill (I smoke too). I've only had one episode since then of prolonged bleeding (4 weeks) and I'm now waiting for menopause :-D I know the doctor bills are intimidating but what is going to happen when you are so weak you can't work? Or if you have to be hospitalized due to loss of blood? Those can be a lot more expensive than a doctor's visit. I truly feel for you, I am uninsured myself, it sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Jen, thanks for the hugs. I'm just so frustrated with all this.

Denny, thanks for the support. That's one thing: I don't eat a lot of fast food. If I have fast food once every two weeks, it's a rare occurance. I don't particularly care for fast food, to be honest.

Redpony, I hear what you're saying. The reproductive health practitioner suggested that I apply for state funded medical, as they've changed the requirements recently and she thinks I may qualify.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Drafty, I feel for you but wanted you to know that metformin is only $4 at Walmart and I highly recommend you keep taking it if you can swing the $4. 

In the meantime I would also research PCOS (poly cystic ovary syndrome). If you have it as I do (that means you have metabolic disorder and are insulin resistant) you will basically have to eat no starchy carbs at all (not even root vegetables) as they will pack on the weight in no time. That means no bread, no pasta etc. and nothing to drink except water and unsweetened tea. You will have to rely on green veggies (and some others) and protein (lots of meat and fish). Nuts are also good as are dairy products but everything must be low glycemic. 

It's funny, well sad really but every extra 5 lbs. makes the problem worse. I wish you luck and believe with the right diet you can help things along even before the docs figure things out.

PS I'm not saying that's causing the hemorhaging so that really needs to be looked into.:hug:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Epona, I saw an article on PCOS on Facebook a couple of months back and a lot of what I researched on it sounded like what I've got going on. How do they diagnose it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

And she didn't give you progesterone to stop your period?

After highschool, my periods got whacked. I had a period for 3 months at one point. I had to take progesterone a couple times, its like birthcontrol. You take it for 7 days, then it should stop. Like BC, you will bleed. SOmetimes the bleeding would last 10 days but it would stop.

That's too much blood. Even with my nose bleeds my RX said I should take iron. Make sure they check your iron levels.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She didn't want to give me anything to stop the bleeding until they figure out why I'm bleeding. I can handle 7-10 days of bleeding. But bleeding like this for a month is not only ridiculous, it's getting expensive (I go through a ten-pack of adult diapers every three or so days, which at $12 per box is ridiculous).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Epona, I saw an article on PCOS on Facebook a couple of months back and a lot of what I researched on it sounded like what I've got going on. How do they diagnose it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


with me they were operating on me and saw it but a higher A1C is a good indication...if you read about, and striclty follow an "insulin reducing" diet (it won't hurt and I'm 100% sure it will help you) youll start to lose weight which will help your problems...even 5 lbs makes a difference for me.

You can also look up "syndrome x" - more improtant than the diagnosis is eating the right foods.

My doctor told me it's a "tough row to hoe" because if you have PCOS ou body will turn most carbohydrates directly to fat (unlike someone who doesn't have it).

That means No sugar of any sort, No caffeine, No alcohol, No bread/cake/cookies/pasta/pancakes etc., No root veggies except raw carrots, No high glycemic fruits (so stick to berries (mainly), apples, pears, and peaches). No processed foods at all. No sweet condiments like ketsup. If you buy yogurt, it must be plain and you can add your own low glycemic fruit to it. Basically look at the nutritional lable and if it contains sugars stay away except for plain dairy products as yogurt contains sugars.

The god news is you can eat as much of the allowed foods as you want and still lose...once you've been on it a while, you'll naturally want to eat less as all the triggers will be out of your diet.

here's what to eat:
20 grams of protein at each meal no matter what, tons of veggies, 2 fruits per day (see above - eat with protein) nuts and seeds as snacks, ground nuts and seeds as cereal, dairy products, meat, fish, chicken, turkey, lots of green veggies and others excluding root (see above), 1 salad per day as your meal. You can also eat fats like oils (very important - better quality oils are best) and you can even haver some whipping cream but don't over do it...if you can follow this I guarantee you you will lose weight immediatly.

I will warn you, if you've been eating carbs and sugar and processed food, the first 3-4 days of this will be hellish but after that you'll start to feel better than you've felt in ages. One slip up can mees you up again though and then you'll have to go through your 3-4 days of hell again.

It's tough but doable and really necessary to be healthy as the heavier you get, the worse your problems become...especially as you age (I'm 53).

Good luck!

PS there are PCOS forums and you can google how it's diagnosed. Te diet will work for you either way.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh Drafty, hugs to you. You have the triple whammy going on right now! Health, job,finance. I'm with you. I had a huge motorcycle accident, injury, recovery, and now job and finance too. It is a nonstop stomach ache for me. I'm sorry you are going through this. 

Have you thought about alternative medicine? They are used to people paying for self and usually use a sliding scale. Also, they listen and consider other possible answers. My issues seem so puny ne t to yours but I have gotten help and their solutions have been cheaper. For example, I have GURD and had to buy expensive OTC meds to control. they suggested HCL or Betaine, which is cheap, natural, and works better. I also quite drinking milk, which almost eliminated my allergy symptoms. doctors just prescribed more expensive meds for that. 

Whatever you do, stay strong and don't let people tell you its your fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

EponaLynn said:


> No root veggies except raw carrots.


What is the logic of this one? Genuine question, what is exceptional about raw carrots in the world of root veggies? Just asking because we used carrots as a winter feed for cattle because they convert it so well :lol::lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My mom went to a holistic doctor when she was diagnosed with uterine cancer last September and he prescribed her an alkaline diet. She was declared 100% cancer-free in June of this year. However, her doctor is in Utah and is ridiculously expensive (as much as, if not more than, a regular doctor). The only reason they could afford it is because the doctor and his wife are very close friends of my parents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> What is the logic of this one? Genuine question, what is exceptional about raw carrots in the world of root veggies? Just asking because we used carrots as a winter feed for cattle because they convert it so well :lol::lol:


I don't know for sure, but I would assume that it's because carrots don't have a high starch content, whereas most root veggies (like potatoes and such) have a lot of starch, which your body converts to sugar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's might be in your best interest to go to the welfare office and plead your case. They may be able to see that you get the medical help you need. If not, let them know you will be back to apply for assistance when you're too weak to work.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

As far as exercise is concerned, have you considered swimming or water aerobics? It's easy on your joints but you still get the benefit of the cardio and muscle workout.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How much would it cost to see a specialist? In Canada these are costs no one has a clue about because of our medical coverage.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Frlsgirl, I hadn't thought about water aerobics. I learned to swim almost before I learned to walk, so that would be something I could definitely do. I'll have to check into it at the Y.

Saddlebag, I don't know how much it'd cost to see a specialist, but if the cost for seeing a regular doctor is any indication, it's upwards of $200+ per visit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My mom went to a holistic doctor when she was diagnosed with uterine cancer last September and he prescribed her an alkaline diet. She was declared 100% cancer-free in June of this year. However, her doctor is in Utah and is ridiculously expensive (as much as, if not more than, a regular doctor). The only reason they could afford it is because the doctor and his wife are very close friends of my parents.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe he would consult you? Not all are crazy expensive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

The weight is obviously a problem, but the blood flow is quite serious regardless of you fitness or diet. I agree with most posts in that you have to go beyond a general practitioner and see a specialist........and soon. 
Speak to your parents, your church or anyone else who may be able to help you financially.

This sounds serious and it's not time for amateur hour.

All the best.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't give any advice, but I just wanted you to know I read your story and I feel for you! Keep your chin up, you can get through it.  hugs!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> How much would it cost to see a specialist? In Canada these are costs no one has a clue about because of our medical coverage.


Just to give you an idea....when I was between jobs and was up for my annual gyn visit, it cost me $335 for the visit, plus another $45 for the Pap smear. It was a cruddy timing of events where I quit one job and started another. The due date for my visit was in the middle and the old insurance would not cover a visit until after the due date and the new one wouldn't have started yet. So I paid for the exam and my gyn gave me sample bc packs to ride me over until my new insurance kicked in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My mom went to a holistic doctor when she was diagnosed with uterine cancer last September and he prescribed her an alkaline diet. She was declared 100% cancer-free in June of this year. However, her doctor is in Utah and is ridiculously expensive (as much as, if not more than, a regular doctor). The only reason they could afford it is because the doctor and his wife are very close friends of my parents.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This is all the more reason to insist on getting a Pap smear and a pelvic ultrasound. Many docs will lower thw cost an d allow payment plans.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> This is all the more reason to insist on getting a Pap smear and a pelvic ultrasound. Many docs will lower thw cost an d allow payment plans.


I'm not blood related to my mom. I was adopted when I was three-days-old and I have no clue who my birth parents are.

"Interesting" new development. I have not bled one whit today. Nada. It's seriously is like someone turned off a frickin' faucet. I don't know what to think now. I got nothin'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Drafty, have you gone to a local Planned Parenthood clinic? They are not community health! They specialize in low cost/no cost reproductive services and are also branching out into general practice.
Here's a link to the Arizona website (your sig line says AZ so that's what I have posted)
Home - Planned Parenthood - Arizona


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, DimSum.  I didn't think we had a PP location in my area, but looks like we do. I'll have to stop by on my way to work next week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Best of luck to you, keep us updated.


----------



## Robyne (Feb 23, 2014)

P.C.O.S. Poly Cystic Ovarian Syndrom. Its a terrible and common disease that is commonly mis-diagnosed.


----------

